# Ideas to help allow PDF's in NM



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm looking for some advice. Recently New Mexico's game and fish department contacted the local pet shops to ask for help in creating lists of animals that should be allowed in NM. My mother owns a pet shop and went to this meeting. As the law stands now PDF's are illegal here, but I have the opertunity to change that law and get them listed on the okay list. PDF's could never survive here if turned loose in the wild, NM Game and Fish main concern. No humidity and temperature ranges. So what I need is ammunition, articles, anything you pros can point me to would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Debbie


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Hmm, it is a little bit like documenting that rain is wet. I don't know of any published papers that would help but there are plenty of testimonials and jars full of mummified frogs on frog room shelves to tell the story. Perhaps a good place would be to get a letter or two from herp keepers at some zoos attesting to the extremely short lifespan of PDF that escape in arid climates. Here in Montana, a PDF has about a 15 to 30 minute life expectancy outside the viv. Obviously it is likely to be even worse in NM. Herp vets might be another credible source. The key will be getting letters from people considered experts rather than just Joe Blow frog keeper. I would not think it would be a difficult task to convince game and fish they pose no introduction risk. And I applaud their approach to this issue. Another suggestion would be to call game and fish directly and talk to whoever has been tasked with this assignment. They would be able to provide you better than anyone what type of information they are looking for.

Good luck.


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 24, 2007)

*updates?*

I live in NM, and work for the US Fish and Wildlife service...is this still the case? this thread is old, just wondered what the status is?


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

The NM Game & Fish has been contacting pet shops in NM to discuss this. The law was passed in 1963.
'NM Statute 17-3-32 states: In order to protect game animals, birds and fish against importation of undesirable species and introduction of infectious or contagious diseases, it is a misdemeanor to import any live animals, birds or fish into this state, except domesticated animals or domesticated fowl or fish from government hatcheries, without first obtaining a permit from the department of game and fish [17-3-32. Importing game animals; permits. (1963)]. '

The Game & Fish Dept. is looking to adjust fees and the statute. 

GOALS for Rule Amendment

'Amend Importation rule in effort to facilitate support to Pet Industry (where compatible with Commission’s rules) 
Education & provide adherence to established rules 
Maximize safeguards for State populations of protected wildlife & public safety considerations 
Proactive disease prevention & undesirable species introduction/establishment'

There is a group of us doing petitions and voicing our opinions. Hopefully this can be made reasonable. If you would like to comment here is some info:
http://www.wildlife.state.nm.us/documen ... ay2007.htm

Understand, you can have a parakeet if you get a permit first ($25.00, so far Game & fish have been vague here, I found this on their website), then proof that your city will allow it, then a confinement plan, and finnally a vet certificate of health. This will make a parakeet cost around $200.00 without cage. And in theory this has to be done before you get the pet. We are not sure about the fees the pet shop will have, so the price could go up. 

From the meeting this is our understanding of what animals requires a permit.
BOX TURTLES TORTISES (NOT- NATIVE)
RED EARED SLIDER WATER TURTLES (NON-NATIVE)

PARAKEETS COCKATEILS
PARROTS FINCHES
CONURES LOVEBIRDS
NON-NATIVE PET BIRDS

BOAS PYTHONS
KINGSNAKES
NON-NATIVE SNAKES

TARANTULAS SCORPIANS
HEDGEHOGS SUGAR GLIDERS
SOME FERRETS FLYING SQUIRRELS
CHINCHILLAS

TREE FROGS PACMAN FROG
TROPICAL FROGS DWARF AQUATIC FROGS
NON-NATIVE FROGS

IGUANAS ANOLES
GECKOS CHAMELEONS
MONITORS BEARDED DRAGONS
NON-NATIVE LIZARDS

HERMIT CRABS FIDDLER CRABS
MYSTERY SNAILS GHOST SHRIMP
NEWTS


DOGS, CATS, MICE, RATS, RABBITS, AND MOST TROPICAL FISH ARE EXEMPT FROM THIS REGULATION. 

I understand why this was done and do not completely disagree. I believe that it needs to be revised and clarified. 
Debbie


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 24, 2007)

*NM*

Thanks Debbie,
I actually know folks in the G&F, I think I will call and see who I need to petition-my cat was illegal in Georgia (bengal) when I lived there...I agree with why this has been done, but PDF are not a threat...


----------

